# Reeferman seeds



## Tripolar (Apr 21, 2008)

Has anyone grown out his genetics?

If so can you comment on your experience with his beans ?

From what I've heard his beans are of good quality. The problem is that he offers very little discriptions or pictures of his beans.

Tri


----------



## Tripolar (Apr 21, 2008)

Nobody has grown out any Reeferman strains ?

Tri


----------



## Tripolar (Apr 22, 2008)

I, at one time, thought that reeferman was a stand up guy with a stand up company. I went to bat for the guy when others ripped on him. I now know why they were ripping on him. I was wrong.

I have no Idea what went wrong with this guy. It's really too bad. Oh well His loss. A bad rep spreads like 5 times faster than a good rep. So let it begin.

STAY AWAY FROM REEFERMAN SEEDS.

Subcool has his own sub-forum on this site in the organics threads. Check him and his gear out. Great genetics and really fair pricing. Very informative threads and he still posts.

Once again. Something Is wrong with Reefs business and I hope he gets it squared away.

Tri


----------



## Tripolar (Apr 23, 2008)

Dont Buy Reeferman Seeds


----------



## Tripolar (Apr 24, 2008)

Again.

These people are really under my finger nail.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2008)

Wtf...........................?


----------



## Tripolar (Apr 24, 2008)

WTF....... Dont deal with Reeferman. Somethings wrong over there. Just trying to protect people. Thats all.


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tripolar said:


> I, at one time, thought that reeferman was a stand up guy with a stand up company. I went to bat for the guy when others ripped on him. I now know why they were ripping on him. I was wrong.
> 
> I have no Idea what went wrong with this guy. It's really too bad. Oh well His loss. A bad rep spreads like 5 times faster than a good rep. So let it begin.
> 
> ...


Dude. ppl could have told you his reputation!

But reef was the man in 2003-2005 now he lives on yesterday and the fact barney is useing his gear! To bad take it like a man! in genetics game their is always someone looking for a shortcut! Do you see Scot Blakey Moaning about Bobblehead, Dina fem and many others that sell MNS F2s-S1s? No But Reef goes on-on about it

Have you bought this up on his forum?


----------



## Tripolar (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes I have brought It up on his forum. Only to be deleted. 

What is his rep ? I have no Idea. I was under the impression that his genetics were outstanding.

Are you telling me his beans are now crap ? That would really piss me off for the price that I paid !!!

Tri


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm calling bullshit on this thread. Show us how Reeferman has screwed you or stop whining.


----------



## Tripolar (Apr 24, 2008)

Userfriendly, I'll whine all I want. Thank you.

I'm not getting Into what happend to me with Reeferman. I'm going to do a little research on his past to see for myself. See If It ties into whats going on with me.

Have you grown out his gear lately ? Not a couple of years ago, but lately ?

I think I got ripped.

And If your calling bullshit on this thread, back It up.


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 24, 2008)

Tripolar said:


> Userfriendly, I'll whine all I want. Thank you.
> 
> I'm not getting Into what happend to me with Reeferman. I'm going to do a little research on his past to see for myself. See If It ties into whats going on with me.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to argue with an idiot.


----------



## Tripolar (Apr 24, 2008)

Guess you dont know what your talking about then. Name calling gets you nowhere.

I knew you did'nt know what your talking about. 

An Idiot. You have no idea who your talking too. 

You make me giggle.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2008)

.............................................=


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 24, 2008)

Never bought from him.What happen with you and him no seeds or just old stock bad genetics?I know Sam the Seedman had some bad gentics on the African durbain x poison cross and thats why they always gave those free...Subcoll TGA seeds has great seeds and good prices and Paradise is good seed


----------



## Tripolar (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Fltch,
Im trying to find a good Subcool strain for indoor. I have heard nothing but praise for subcool. Any recommendations ?


----------



## gogrow (Apr 24, 2008)

Tripolar said:


> Hey Fltch,
> Im trying to find a good Subcool strain for indoor. I have heard nothing but praise for subcool. Any recommendations ?


 
pm subcool himself; may take a day, but he will get back at you. he is a really helpful guy


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tripolar said:


> Yes I have brought It up on his forum. Only to be deleted.
> 
> What is his rep ? I have no Idea. I was under the impression that his genetics were outstanding.
> 
> ...



I didn't say his genetics were crap! He as some of the best aswel as some you can get elsewhere. aswell as saying 2-3 years ago he rocked. His genetics are some of the stablest about, little over priced but maybe worth it. Willie nelson is defo worth getting
I know of times when he moaned for giveing someone 5000 seed and wouldn't pay because they ad been opened (would you buy a batch of 5000 seed pro opened)


FilthyFletch said:


> Paradise is good seed


I second Paradise. If you want the best. As I can guess your willing to pay Try Mr Nice Seedbank. Atleast if you think you have bad genetics Shanti is a PM away and as the BEST dont care what crosses come about from old clone only s for the same price as a stable proven breed . I know what I chose proven reliable that been their since day 1 of the seed game Nev - Shanti have the best genetics. Sensi based most their stuff on Nevs only stock. Greenhouse still live on the past days were Nev-Shanti won them cups with their genetics


----------



## ditchcheck (Apr 24, 2008)

A friend of mine brought me some reeferman sour d seeds and love potion #1 seeds back from the dam several years ago and the seeds where just fine. i dont know about ordering from him but what i recieved was of top quality and his sour d was great.


----------



## bobkat035 (Dec 9, 2008)

i will say this about reeferman seed i got 10 seed from him and joey weed..out of 10 seed not one came up from reeferdud.and all 10 from joey came up..


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 9, 2008)

I hadnothing but bad experiences from Reefermans seeds also........ Out of 25 seeds plants, only 11 sprouted and out of those 11, only 4 were females. I'm glad to see him out of business.


----------



## bud2befree (Dec 9, 2008)

wa wa wa !!!!!


----------



## lovepotionman (Mar 15, 2009)

This is reeferman aka Lpman so why don't you tell me about your problem with Reeferman seeds first of all I offer a satisfaction guarantee so if you had a problem with genetics we would fix it , as far as barney's goes how would you feel if i ratted you out the cops and than won 4 cups with genetics I stole from your room 6 hours before I called em .

I have a feeling that you friend work for another seed company maybe barneys farm .

I make real new breeding strains and improved versions of elite cuts and guarantee our work ! We have done population selection work with hundreds of thousands of plants and we are the only genetic company who's strains are being used in legal medical research on cannabis our products will be in tinctures for sale in canadian and Us pharmacy's in the next couple years .

We are not just breeders we have been embraced in legal research as leaders in cannabis genetics .

The legal situation with Canada's current govt has forced us to relocate our company to the Uk we will Launch a new site with new EU partners this fall I only breed I do not have anything to do with point of sale or distribution .
We hold legal cultivation exemptions in canada but do not produce or sell seeds in north america .
I hope this helps to bring some light to this rather 1 sided attack on my company and my person .

~reef~


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 15, 2009)

lovepotionman said:


> This is reeferman aka Lpman so why don't you tell me about your problem with Reeferman seeds...


 

Personally I love a number of your strains and used to be a somewhat good customer but when I began to have a problem was when one day I went to the Reeferman site and all the prices had vastly increased. 

I am talking about a doubling or more in price in the blink of an eye. If I remember right that happened shortly after Love Potion #1 won the Sativa Cup in, when was that, 2004 if I remember correctly, right? 

It just seemed as if suddenly you got a big head and a big ego and you priced your beans to match it. 

Possibly I am incorrect and while what I said may seem offensive it actually was not intended to be that way. It was just a simple way to state a perceived observation and two events that seemed to coincide.

Again though I tell people very often that your strains are very high quality and that I have grown a number of them in the past but I just fail to seem them as being good values for the dollar now considering that the exact same strains were priced so much lower before the events mentioned above occurred. 

Possibly it was a normal business decision that needed to be made but there was not a slow gradual increase like would normally be seem as business expenses increase and as they increase prices increase at roughly the same rate. 

Instead prices doubled and more for existing strains as fast as a website could be updated and new ones started out being even higher. 

Your product is, or at least always was when I was purchasing your different products, top rate, your service was always top rate when I was purchasing from Reeferman Seeds when you were involved in sales and distribution, or at least your product was sold from a site that did have your name on it, and instead of just breeding so I do not now or ever have had any problem with your product or your past service. 

It is only that at one time your strains were, in my opinion, by far the very best value for a persons dollar that they could find and then one day it appeared that a decision was made that the point had been reached where the prices could be increased to the higher levels like other breeders/seedbanks priced their gear. 

What once had been a tremendous value was still good gear but no longer a standout value and that is when I began to look around more and try different breeders products and then once again found very good values for my dollar. 

So to any and all who attempt to claim that Reefermans strains are not up to par or not high quality or that Reeferman is not a top breeder I can and will tell you that you are absolutely wrong. He is up there among the best, its just that since his prices began to reflect that I myself no longer saw there being that true value for my money that once existed. 

Like anyone else I want more than what I pay for and while that once was the case that no longer remained the case but that does not equate to a lessening of quality, only a lessening of value.


----------



## lovepotionman (Mar 15, 2009)

The price increase has nothing to do with winning cups at all it had to do with the legal situation in canada when we first started the site we were able to have letters shipped directly to us process those orders and send them from home , we able to breed seeds and operate with little concern after the arrest of Emery and than RC who I was tightly tied to through sales and advertising , I was forced to move the company to Netherlands pay rents , employees , higher costs on everything .
I had no choice but to have that reflected in the price of seeds our prices were about the same as Dutch passion , I tried to move things back to canada 6 weeks after I arrived home I got busted with plants in a greenhouse .
Happily the law men never had there papers in order and the crown dropped its case .

Since than we have had federal permits issued in canada , I do not breed seeds in canada or sell seeds from canada , our genetics are being used in medical research in 2 countries as we speak .
This fall my partners in Europe will launch reeferman seeds UK web site and store ! we are also starting the collective up again with project with OGraskal , motarebel , moscanegra and maybe 1 more breeder !
Reef


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 15, 2009)

Website and a couple recommended strains? ~~ something potent, tripy, euphoric ... or whatever you have running that you like.

thanks

.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 15, 2009)

lovepotionman said:


> The price increase has nothing to do with winning cups at all


 
That being the case it was then strictly coincidental that the two events coincided as they did. 
 




> it had to do with the legal situation in canada when we first started the site we were able to have letters shipped directly to us process those orders and send them from home , we able to breed seeds and operate with little concern after the arrest of Emery and than RC who I was tightly tied to through sales and advertising ,


 
It was a bad time. Not that I ever had any love for Marc Emery but I did very much like RCs Heavens Stairway and also his online auction, cBay, where I found some utterly fantastic deals. Some came from known but not big name breeders and some came from total unknown hobby/basement breeders. 

One hobby/basement breeder who called himself Sweetleaf created some very high quality crosses. I am a major sativa lover myself but a few of Sweatleafs croses that were rather indica dominant were very good and were tremendous values. 

One I purchased was a G-13 X White Russian that would knock your socks off and it cost a whopping $10.00 on cBay. I miss deals like that and I miss Dmans line too that I used to purchase through Heavens Stairway. 

I knew that you were tied at least somewhat closely with RC. I was a member of the old Cannabis World and if my memory serves me correctly we exchanged a few messages in the past there, that is unless it was just someone claiming to be you. 

Those were glory days. 
 



> I was forced to move the company to Netherlands pay rents , employees , higher costs on everything .


 
That is all understandable. I knew of the move and expected there to be some change in pricing when it happened, just not as much as I saw and as fast as it happened and also not so much in an across the board sort of manner, but then I was not the one looking at the businesses books and signing the checks either. 
 



> I had no choice but to have that reflected in the price of seeds our prices were about the same as Dutch passion ,


 
Again I expected some change but just not how it happened and to the degree it happened or with the swiftness that it happened but then I had not just relocated to a different country and attempt to reestablish an existing business in a totally new location either. 
 



> I tried to move things back to canada 6 weeks after I arrived home I got busted with plants in a greenhouse .
> 
> Happily the law men never had there papers in order and the crown dropped its case .


 
Now that is something that managed to slip under my radar, I had not heard about that happening. At least in your case there was a just and happy, or at least mostly happy ending. 
 


> Since than we have had federal permits issued in canada , I do not breed seeds in canada or sell seeds from canada , our genetics are being used in medical research in 2 countries as we speak .


That sounds both good, from a business point of view, and also noble in that you are helping the advancement of modern medicine by fine tuning ancient plants. I applaud you. 
 



> This fall my partners in Europe will launch reeferman seeds UK web site and store ! we are also starting the collective up again with project with OGraskal , motarebel , moscanegra and maybe 1 more breeder !
> Reef


 
That sounds interesting and exciting. I wish you and your partners the very best of luck in your upcoming endeavor.


----------



## marantz (Sep 25, 2010)

Been growing Reeferman's Willie Nelson and love it. Those complaining must ride the short bus...


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 14, 2011)

what a fucking joke


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 14, 2011)

I love how Reef pops in once a year or so...... gives excuses, promises that things are about to be straightened out, and then disappears again. He a flat out liar, his beans suck (now) and I hope most of you have learned your lesson that he's a piece of shit. He continues to live in the past and obviously so do others.


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 16, 2011)

SSHZ said:


> I love how Reef pops in once a year or so...... gives excuses, promises that things are about to be straightened out, and then disappears again. He a flat out liar, his beans suck (now) and I hope most of you have learned your lesson that he's a piece of shit. He continues to live in the past and obviously so do others.


everything he touch turns to coal, licences, his beans, his nutrient line and anyone that gets involved with this guy gets burned but him.


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 16, 2011)

everything this guys does turns to coal, his beans, his nutrient line just flopped and every legal licence he touchs gets fucked in one way or another.I havent meet one person that has anything good to say about him he is just bad mojo all around. back in the day he may have been ok but know he is just a thief and liar in a big green cape


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 16, 2011)

He still has his followers but if you check closely, most are growing his "older" genetics- either from old seeds or clone mothers. I still have a bunch of his seeds but I refuse to grow them- a BIG waste of money! EXCEPT, I'm waiting for Karma Genetics to finish up his Harmony grow (which I also own) which I'll reconsider growing if it turns out well.


----------



## epicseeds (Jan 17, 2011)

lovepotionman said:


> The price increase has nothing to do with winning cups at all it had to do with the legal situation in canada when we first started the site we were able to have letters shipped directly to us process those orders and send them from home , we able to breed seeds and operate with little concern after the arrest of Emery and than RC who I was tightly tied to through sales and advertising , I was forced to move the company to Netherlands pay rents , employees , higher costs on everything .
> I had no choice but to have that reflected in the price of seeds our prices were about the same as Dutch passion , I tried to move things back to canada 6 weeks after I arrived home I got busted with plants in a greenhouse .
> Happily the law men never had there papers in order and the crown dropped its case .
> 
> ...


Since now you dont have any problems with the law and are now situated why are the prices still so high?


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 18, 2011)

Tripolar said:


> Hey Fltch,
> Im trying to find a good Subcool strain for indoor. I have heard nothing but praise for subcool. Any recommendations ?


querkle boy...nuff said yo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! shaysta, an old thread my bad


----------



## mailman316 (Jun 4, 2013)

Listen to these haters eh???? The Fucking guy has great gear you don't see any other breeder bringing back old school strains as much as Reef does much respect to u Reef.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah Reef, way to go!


Wait, they don't sell your seeds anymore. My bad.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 4, 2013)

brotherjericho said:


> Yeah Reef, way to go!
> 
> 
> Wait, they don't sell your seeds anymore. My bad.


Apparently after a several year absence, Reef just got back into the game, and the 2013 Reeferman ceed collection can be found for sale here:

http://medicinalmarijuanaseedssales.co.uk/

As to whether or not these lines are any good. . . I have no idea.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 5, 2013)

Jogro said:


> Apparently after a several year absence, Reef just got back into the game, and the 2013 Reeferman ceed collection can be found for sale here:
> 
> http://medicinalmarijuanaseedssales.co.uk/
> 
> As to whether or not these lines are any good. . . I have no idea.


Yeah, I would not want to be the guinea pig for those strains, too many other more reputable breeders to choose from.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 5, 2013)

my friend grow his gear, and was like buying mex seeds? buds where nothing big


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I heard this latest reincarnation was just a scam to use the bit of cred his name carried.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jun 5, 2013)

Where did you hear this? Heard that back in the day, this Sour D was good and Harmony was killer. Actually looked over his strains b/c of the link posted.


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dank is dank but I dont see a lot of the strains he was famous for. Smells fishy.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 5, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I heard this latest reincarnation was just a scam to use the bit of cred his name carried.


Did they used the "cred" that his named carried to appeal to all the racists that buy seeds?
The reason Reeferman's gear disappeared is because it became common knowledge that he's a white supremacist and the Canadian leader of the racist Church of Christ in Israel.
I don't care how much "fire" or "dank" his seeds could've grown for me, fuck racists, and their hate.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Ya, that must be what was inferred!
You better check yourself before accusing me you cockhead...........


----------



## Jogro (Jun 5, 2013)

Bad Karma said:


> Did they used the "cred" that his named carried to appeal to all the racists that buy seeds?
> The reason Reeferman's gear disappeared is because it became common knowledge that he's a white supremacist and the Canadian leader of the racist Church of Christ in Israel.
> I don't care how much "fire" or "dank" his seeds could've grown for me, fuck racists, and their hate.


Where did this bit come from? How can the guy be a leader (let alone "the" leader) of a Canadian Church in Israel when he's not in Israel? 

You know its pretty easy to yell "racist". Have you ever actually met the guy? Do have ANY evidence that this is true?

I don't know Reeferman, have never met him, but in fairness to him:

He's never denied his involvement with white supremacist groups; his parents were prominent Canadian white supremacists, and he was raised that way. That's not good, but its hardly news, and since the guy didn't get to choose his parents, I don't think its fair to hold his background against him. 

He's publically repudiated all the racism of his upbringing, said that being involved in the cannabis movement has completely changed his mind on this stuff, and has claimed that he hasn't had any contact with anyone in the Canadian White Supremacy movement in over ten years. Supposedly they weren't too keen on him being involved in the cannabis business either. This was last year. If this guy were actually the head of some racist organization, you'd think it would be pretty easy to prove it, no?

The reason his gear disappeared is because HE disappeared. He left Canada entirely, and spent the last several years with is family in India and Latin America moving around. Why did he do this? IIRC, he won't say. Again, if I remember right, he's vaguely alluded to medical problems, but I suspect the real reason was him trying to outrun either legal or financial troubles (or maybe both). 

In any case, you can hear his side of things in this podcast from Danny Danko at High Times magazine starting at 21:30 in. 

http://www.hightimes.com/read/free-weed-episode-20

Whether you're a "fan" of his genetics or not, I'd say this is an absolutely fascinating interview, and one of the best (if not THE best) of the entire "Free Weed" series. 

Apparently before Reeferman became a name cannabis breeder, the guy was actually a professional PIG breeder who created some award winning line of pigs! He also goes into good detail about breeding, landrace genetics, why he thinks they've mostly been tapped out at this point, and why most people who think they want to be growing landraces, probably really don't.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 5, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I heard this latest reincarnation was just a scam to use the bit of cred his name carried.


What I can say is that the guy is (or at least was) a real breeder, not some clueless "pollen chucker." The guy really does know his stuff, and by reputation at least some of his original lines were excellent. So I think he did actually earn his cred, once upon a time. 

Again, I don't know how good his current lines are, but there are a few red flags there. 

First of all, he's got 40+ strains on offer now. I don't know how a guy can be basically entirely absent from the cannabis scene for several years, back for only a few, then come back with that many lines of quality. 

I'd have to imagine that most of these are either lines he didn't really breed at all, just attached his name too, or ones he barely worked. Doesn't necessary mean they're bad, but they may not be stable and they may be substantially similar or identical to strains from other breeders. 

I also note that Willie Nelson, one of his signature strains, appears to be absent from his catalog. Given that its an award winning and famous strain, this strikes me as pretty odd. Why is this one gone?

I could imagine Nelson himself asking Reeferman to stop using the name, but I frankly doubt Nelson really minds that an award winning cannabis strain was named after him (especially if the story that it actually is his favorite strain is true)! If this were the case, you'd think Reeferman would have just renamed it (eg, I'd call it "Nillie Welson"). If he's lost the parent stock, how can he offer "Black Willie" which is a cross with WN and Vietnamese? 

Anyway, he's got a couple of lines on offer, that look interesting to me (including the Black Willie), but not so much that I'd want to take a chance without seeing some reviews/reports first, especially on sativa-heavy stuff that may not be so easy to grow. The fact that these are only on offer from one site is also a bit of a turnoff.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 5, 2013)

I miss his phenom phen sp? whatever it was..lol...that was some TRIPPY ASS WEED

From what reef posted on another forum these cats promised him the world and all was good until money time then excuses...

The site/company owners said Reef took the money and ran...

So likely the truth is they tried to burn each other...lmao


----------



## Kite High (Jun 5, 2013)

Bad Karma said:


> Did they used the "cred" that his named carried to appeal to all the racists that buy seeds?
> The reason Reeferman's gear disappeared is because it became common knowledge that he's a white supremacist and the Canadian leader of the racist Church of Christ in Israel.
> I don't care how much "fire" or "dank" his seeds could've grown for me, fuck racists, and their hate.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 6, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Ya, that must be what was inferred!
> You better check yourself before accusing me you cockhead...........


Coloco, I wasn't accusing you of anything.
Yours was just the last message in the thread, so I used it as a jumping in point.
Relax there fella.



Jogro said:


> Where did this bit come from? How can the guy be a leader (let alone "the" leader) of a Canadian Church in Israel when he's not in Israel?
> 
> You know its pretty easy to yell "racist". Have you ever actually met the guy? Do have ANY evidence that this is true?
> 
> ...


Jogro, you imply that he's NOT a racist in your first couple of sentences, question where I get off using them term, but then proceed to tell us about Reeferman's white supremacist parents and upbringing?
Your logic never ceases to amaze me, it's truly dizzying.


----------



## hoonry (Jun 6, 2013)

I ran the willie a few years back and was a little disappointed. $100 for 10 beans - 4 were girls, all totally different phenos. they flowered between 10-14 weeks and just didn't live up to the hype. it was ok, definitely looked a lot better when I had smoked all my other flavors - not good enough to do again or recommend. If I gotta wait 14 weeks then I want something outrageous! I dunno, they grew in a cold environment and maybe that kept them from realizing their true potential. I know I didn't blow past it because I sampled them frequently after 10 weeks.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 6, 2013)

Bad Karma said:


> Jogro, you imply that he's NOT a racist in your first couple of sentences, question where I get off using them term, but then proceed to tell us about Reeferman's white supremacist parents and upbringing?
> Your logic never ceases to amaze me, it's truly dizzying.


Since you're apparently confused, I'll explain. 

Yeah, the guys *parents* are racists and he grew up with racists; he fully admits that. That doesn't mean that today as an adult over 20 years later, *HE* is. 

You really can't see the difference? Or in your mind, its impossible for someone to mature as a person and have different beliefs as an adult than as a child?

Again, the guy has said publically that he's severed all ties with all supremacist groups, hasn't had any contact with any of them in many years, and doesn't believe what they preach. Don't take my word for it, listen to the link above and hear this guys side of his story. 

Since you apparently don't know what that means, let me point it out to you. These groups are like gangs. When you're affiliated with a racist group like this, publically repudiating the group typically means that YOU become their target. So you don't do it unless you REALLY mean it and want to be done with them permanently. 

Again, do you have any evidence to back up your accusations? Do you know Reeferman personally? Ever seen or heard him make. . .you know. . .an actual racist remark? If not, is it really appropriate for you to be making these sorts of claims?



> [Reeferman is] the Canadian leader of the racist Church of Christ in Israel.


This statement is so frankly bizarre, its hard to wrap my head around it. Where did you hear this one? 

I mean if this guy is actually the HEAD (not just a member!) of a particular racist church, that should be a pretty easy thing to prove, right?

Have you actually been to this church, let alone seen him there? Where is it located? Israel? Canada? Somewhere else? What's its address and phone number?

Or is it possible that this claim is just a "little bit" ridiculous, and maybe you shouldn't be repeating it with a straight face?

Note that I'm not saying jack here about Reeferman or his beans. I've never met the guy and I don't know what's in his head. I've also never tried his genetics, and have some reason to be skeptical about their quality (see above). From what I've seen/heard its pretty clear the guy has some serious personal issues. But with respect solely to the allegation of racism, particularly given that he's been pretty upfront and public about his side of the story, until I see some scrap of evidence of actual racist behavior or belief, I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 7, 2013)

Jogro,

As for the part about the church it was originally in a post by Brick Top. (source post #66 https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/425500-mr-nice-ssh-sannies-7.html)


> Charles Scott, known as Reeferman, was a white supremacist, not a member of the KKK or a leader of the KKK. Charles Scott (Reeferman) was the Canadian leader of the racist Church of Christ in Israel.


As for Reeferman, I don't trust him, I have a hard time believing that he's had a full change of heart.
The mark of any good con is to have details that tug on your heart strings, so you feel sympathy for them.
It's not like he left his white supremacist life behind as a small boy, he was a full grown man and still spouting hate.
Then, in an amazing stroke of luck, he decided to stop that and get into the canna industry.
It's always felt like it was a PR move, rather than the much vaunted and sincere change of heart.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 7, 2013)

If his genetics were still the excellence they were formally I would not care if he assassinated the Pope. Surly everyone can support or not support anyone or anything they want. For instance I wouldn't care if Subfool had the best strain on the planet I would never purchase it as I despise him as a being and am not going to support someone nor something I feel that way about. Not here to bash so will also add that because of Arjan I will never purchase nor grow GREENHOUSE ever. So I get where you are coming from. As there are no reef seeds anywhere anymore it should prove very easy for you to not support him. This current incarnation is just name hyping for your dirty $$$'s and not worth it to anyone to test them. I mean their pricing structure indicates they are all about the Almighty Dollar so doubtful their energies are spent on reliable outstanding breeding practices but rather name milking for hype sales. New Neville crosses. Yeah right.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 7, 2013)

Bad Karma said:


> Jogro,
> 
> As for the part about the church it was originally in a post by Brick Top. (source post #66 https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/425500-mr-nice-ssh-sannies-7.html)
> 
> ...


You heard it from bricktop, that says it all right there! That dude always posts(ed) things that were his opinion mostly supported by others opinions.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 7, 2013)

Bad Karma said:


> Jogro,
> 
> As for the part about the church it was originally in a post by Brick Top. (source post #66 https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/425500-mr-nice-ssh-sannies-7.html)


This is hearsay, period. 

Bricktop making an on its face ridiculous claim with no evidence to support it is no different than you repeating it uncritically. 

Again, where exactly is this "Racist Church of Christ in Israel", and how can a Canadian who has never lived in Israel be the head of it? This doesn't seem even the slightest bit far-fetched to you?

I'm willing to entertain this if you show me some evidence. . .so far you've got nothing. 



> As for Reeferman, I don't trust him, I have a hard time believing that he's had a full change of heart.


Since you've quite clearly never actually met the guy, nor spoken to him, let alone known him 20 years ago as a teenager, or today as an adult, how on earth could you possible know what's in his heart or how its changed?



> It's not like he left his white supremacist life behind as a small boy, he was a full grown man and still spouting hate.


Yeah, a lot of 11 year olds just up and leave their families. 

Again, how would you know what exactly he's "spouted"? Show me a single scrap of evidence that the guy has said or done anything racist, and I'll take it all back. 



> Then, in an amazing stroke of luck, he decided to stop that and get into the canna industry.
> It's always felt like it was a PR move, rather than the much vaunted and sincere change of heart.


Its one thing not to believe his story, but at least cite it correctly (hint. . .you aren't). 

In the meantime, I've seen more prejudice from you in this thread than I've seen yet from Reeferman himself.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 7, 2013)

Kite High said:


> If his genetics were still the excellence they were formally I would not care if he assassinated the Pope..


Right, so these are different questions. 

a. Are any of Reefermans' current genetics worth growing? And. . .
b. Is the guy a racist?

My answer to both questions is actually the same: I have no evidence that his current genetics are worth growing, and no evidence that the guy is a racist. 

Lacking such evidence, I take the default positions. 

With so much legitimately great gear out there by various breeders now, in my view there is simply no good reason for me to take a chance on Reeferman genetics. If I see something that convinces me they're worthwhile, I might, but not until then. Likewise, until I see some evidence that the guy actually is a racist (not merely hearsay) I'll take him at his word that he no longer subscribes to White Supremacist belief. 

As to the others I also have a mental list of breeders I won't buy from. Its not based on their personal beliefs (bluntly, I dont know these guys personally, and wouldn't presume to know what they believe), but rather on their business practices. There are at least a few who I know have "behaved badly" in terms of engaging in deceptive, unprofessional, or unethical business practices, and once someone does that, I won't buy from them. With so many truly excellent breeders who are also excellent in terms of customer support out there, there is simply no reason to do so. 

As an example, and without naming names, I've read a thread where some grower was complaining about a particular line a breeder put out. The breeder in question actually took the time to post in person and respond to the complaints. However, instead of trying to address the actual issues with the grow, this breeder actually started berating the grower (ie HIS CUSTOMER), calling him names, etc. Honestly, I couldn't believe I was witnessing the behavior of an adult business owner in a public forum. Even if the grower was a little bit out of line in terms of how he voiced his complaint, the response was WAY over the top, and this is simply not someone I feel comfortable doing business with.


----------



## Kite High (Jun 8, 2013)

Jogro said:


> Right, so these are different questions.
> 
> a. Are any of Reefermans' current genetics worth growing? And. . .
> b. Is the guy a racist?
> ...


I really am impressed with Sannies Ace Seeds Cannabiogen and Positronics seeds for the gear and their customer service and good natured spirit. Female Seeds is also really good and Francine is solid ad they come and their c99,is to die for c


----------



## Jogro (Jun 8, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> You heard it from bricktop, that says it all right there! That dude always posts(ed) things that were his opinion mostly supported by others opinions.


I'm not going to rag on Bricktop since I don't think he's posting here anymore, and can't defend himself, but I'll say we had differing opinions in the past. 

I have no idea why he thinks or thought Reeferman is the leader of some church. Maybe he has/had a good reason, maybe he doesn't. 

But either way, in this particular case, its simply not a question of opinion.

Either Reeferman *IS* the leader of a particular church, or he isn't. There is no "in-between" here, and this is not a subjective thing where judgment is required to tell the difference. 

Note that being a member of a church, or visiting one are all totally different things. One time I sat in on a mass in St. Patrick's Cathedral. . .that doesn't make me the Pope!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Bricktop was a bonehead and couldn't defend himself when he was posting here, hahahahah 
You know me, I'll argue and concede (reluctantly) a point but I could not find common ground with him. 

It would seem prudent to do bit of research, or better yet bite your tongue, before spreading information that is defamatory in nature. $.02


----------



## Kite High (Jun 8, 2013)

BT is a great friend and quite knowledgeable. Was he opinionated and at times an asshole? Of course. He's Brick Top!! But he also shared tons of accurate info and I know he can grow his old ass off and this I know and only one way to "a tuay know". But as to reefs affiliation he knows what we know. Which is only what we here 
know.


----------



## Jogro (Jun 8, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Bricktop was a bonehead and couldn't defend himself when he was posting here, hahahahah
> You know me, I'll argue and concede (reluctantly) a point but I could not find common ground with him.


You're reasonable. 

Some things Bricktop said, I agreed with, some not. I'm not defending him, this just isn't about him, so I'm not talking about him. 




> It would seem prudent to do bit of research, or better yet bite your tongue, before spreading information that is defamatory in nature. $.02


Exactly. Just don't make those sorts of claims about someone without some pretty good reasons to believe that they're true, that's all. 

If you've heard the guy make racist remarks, that's one thing. 

Going to a cannabis board and telling the posters that a particular breeder (whom you've never met or even spoken to) is a racist, and you shouldn't buy ceeds from them for that reason is textbook libel. You're deliberately promulgating falsehoods about someone in a manner intended to damage their reputation and injure their business. 

Now, in practice, this probably isn't winnable in court, since I think Reefer would have to prove damages, but I wouldn't want to be a defendant here.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Jogro said:


> You're reasonable.
> 
> Some things Bricktop said, I agreed with, some not. I'm not defending him, this just isn't about him, so I'm not talking about him.


Thanks for that, it's all I lay claim to in life lol 

As for ole' BT, well it sort of is about him look what the rapscallion perpetuated.... while it's probably the minor part of issue that you eloquently described it's valuable to question the source given personal experiences with said source.


----------



## Teddy1 (Jan 15, 2014)

All the posts about RM are interesting.I was there.His parents?They are both high placed in gov jobs in Alberta.He always said he was American(originally)but that is another story.He was a body guard for the leading Neo Natzi ,had that crazy church(pastor Chuck) went to Amsterdam,sure he won cups, but later left a lot of good people high and dry,exit again.His wife adored Hitler (next to my husband) Went to Mex.worked with the big bad boys to teach them and probably give them genetics.Hey way to go eh? Took on a full partner in the seed buisness(for money) left investor/friend with the genetics .Company going well now without him.Oh yes,Reeferman is now working with a pharma company as director of there Research and Developement .They will be putting something into the seeds so that weed confiscated can be testedto see if it is "licensed" He is a complete selloutand a con.However the site medicinalmms.com has his original genetics and arae trying to restart,as C is outnow.Until his next reincarnation.


----------



## reefandroll (May 25, 2014)

Wow if the agenda here is not clear in the first lines of this post you have don't buy reeferman seeds followed by buy another company seeds , I walked away from the right when I was 20 years old period ! My entire crew are multi cultural I have spent my life since in many countries with diverse people . I have raised 4 awsome children who knew nothing about any of the racist crap that gets dragged up until they read shitt on the net 
Teddy is AKA alfie mceknzie the guy selling fake reeferman seeds knowing I was not working because I was under a contract that did not allow me to sell Cannabis or Cannabis genetics .
Let me just tell the truth about Alfie Mekenzie this is a guy who I have had to back up for years becuase he is weak and dishonest his brother murdered his girl friend in his mom's rooming house , the first day I spent with the guy in over a decade , he started medical seed sales to sell off surplus seeds from the South america project because I could not legally sell anything , I told him when the seeds are done you will have to find another supplier , remember he did not have a reeferman web domain if as he says I was a partner why is his web site not a reeferman URL? anyways I had returned to Canada and needed to sell the see seeds as they were not getting any fresher , as they began getting lower I told him I would help him breed his own line we were going to call it the lower mainland collection he know calls reeferman seeds like PIG og , Bubba x rockstar etc etc , around this same time I was getting ready to move my family accross the country and needed cash he asked if I wanted to do a trip for him I would get $7k it involved flying with a locked bag and flying back with another locked bag , so everything goes fine when I return they unlock the bag long story short the bag is empty and he says I owe him $$ and he wants me to breed seeds for him , I stuck around until I was hearing threats from the guy about some phycho biker if I did not agree to do what they wanted in case he was not part of the scam I suggested we go to the polygraph guy he did not want any part of it .
Now the insult my wife adored hitler what a fucking Joke dragging my family into this Alfie how low is that I just won the Spain Bio Cannabis cup against all the big guys so I am far from finished 
I am not out of anything when you are a breeder your breeding if you don't have a marketing program it does not mean your not breeding Genuine Reeferman seeds are for sale at attitude and BC bud depot and the reeferman web site from www.reefermanseeds.com will be up again soon .
You guys can read what you want into all of this I far from racist I am committed to freedom on every level I have lived all over the earth my children were Schooled in India I have been working in North Africa , South America , Syria etc etc There is the truth guys 
Charles the real and only reeferman


----------



## reefandroll (May 25, 2014)

These are not my seeds this is the fake reeferman seeds site run by Alfie Mckenzie 

brotherjericho said: ↑

Yeah Reef, way to go!


Wait, they don't sell your seeds anymore. My bad.

Apparently after a several year absence, Reef just got back into the game, and the 2013 Reeferman ceed collection can be found for sale here:

http://medicinalmarijuanaseedssales.co.uk/

As to whether or not these lines are any good. . . I have no idea. 

Grow report: Mexican Brick bagseed. . .is it schwagg or not?!
Grow report: Sickmeds Williams Wonder.
Grow report: Sickmeds Chemical Wonder.
Jogro, Jun 4, 2013 Report
#38 Like Reply

brotherjericho
brotherjericho Well-Known Member

Jogro said: ↑


----------



## rekoj0916 (May 26, 2014)

reefandroll said:


> These are not my seeds this is the fake reeferman seeds site run by Alfie Mckenzie
> 
> brotherjericho said: ↑
> 
> ...


Yo reef! Can't ever find your gear obviously but got my hands on a cut of the Crystal ship! Gotta say she's beautiful. Great branching, very vigorous, and nugs are huge! Good yielder too imo. Fast finisher for such a hardcore looking sativa!


----------



## reefandroll (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback i just bred a fresh line of crystal ship when I say bred a fresh line I grew out the last 60 seeds we had and selected 2 great females and produced the first s-1 hybrids of CS , a lovely white strain . its sad we have all these trolls effecting our ability to share valuable information and !
Alfie Aka Teddy tell the truth now you have never met anyone in my family nor did you meet me until I was 30 years old , you sir are a lier trying to make up stories to Justify scamming me this will all come out very soon in court .
Here is a picture of the Black pheno of congolese its shows at a ratio of 1-60


----------



## reefandroll (May 26, 2014)

Hi folks maybe a picture of real pink kush not the OG being called pink by the fake RM LOL 

Here is real pink !


----------



## reefandroll (May 26, 2014)

How about some hau bac vietnamese !!!


----------



## reefandroll (May 26, 2014)

Real golden temple kush again the GTK sold by others if fake !


----------



## reefandroll (May 26, 2014)

Congo-kush Congolese x Purple kush s-1


----------



## reefandroll (May 26, 2014)

Reeferman hash plant !


----------



## reefandroll (May 26, 2014)

meditation(XD11) is a new hybrid between hash plant & Pink kush like I said because I have not been commercially selling seeds does not mean I have stopped breeding !


----------



## althor (May 27, 2014)

So.... Where is it I can get geniune Reeferman seeds? I wouldn't mind trying out some of the genetics.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 27, 2014)

the genetics sound great! good luck on your new creations!


----------



## reefandroll (Jun 1, 2014)

www.reefermanseeds.com


----------



## reefandroll (Jun 2, 2014)

I thought I would paste this here again 

This business is Changing rapidly soon people will not hide behind fake names and slander people everyone knows I am Charles Scott I was raised in the far Right and left when I was 21-22 years old , there is a film of me when I was 20 that is embarrassing to me that people who also sell seeds use to discredit me .
I have raised 4 beautiful kids who are very successful , I have not been selling seeds for a number of years because of personal crisis that involved some really terrible shit that happened to me and others in a foreign country because of prohibition and than because of contracts that prohibited me from growing except for the R&D company I was employed by .
I have chronic Pain issues Fibromyalgia and Server Arthritis , I use Cannabis and opiate pain killers and like most people with pain issues I am dependant on morphine .
I lost some strains when I returned from a foreign country in 07 I was busted well they were in my driveway when I came home one day I signed a paper allowing them to take my plants with no warrant and they did not charge me .
I lost viet black a couple afghani's , King the red congo cut , I have got back everything except the Viet black but I got a better clone now from the Hau Bac seed line .
I am a classic Space cadet at time which is why I only have others handle distribution of my seeds , I get focussed on projects and have the best of intentions but get side tracked easily .
I must admit that I have promised to send people things and have not generally as replacements when distributors should have and I have just forgot or just not done so , I do not like to personally sell (send) seeds that are shipped to other countries .
I am sorry if I let anyone down I can assure you that my best effort goes into what I breed and I have lots of new stuff way better than willie or Love potion ever was I am just not so wrapped up in Marketing and cups and ego play what I do is in the best interest of the people who suffer in silence , I can assure you anyone who is around me will tell you I am a generous guy who will fill your hands and pockets with whatever I have I don't like the business of Cannabis very much or I would still be chasing cups and buying magazine adds .
Well here is a clear and precise picture of who I am and what I have done and will continue today let me say that certain people have made a serious effort to multiple a few complaints and spread them all over along with that video from when I was 20 years old .
I can not change history it is what it is .
Blessings
Charles


----------



## f00kst3r (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Charles,

I'm a long-time fan of your work... But this would be my first time reaching out. I've got a plant here that i would love to preserve for future harvests, it is absolutely amazing. I'm certain it's yours, i'm just not certain at which point or from whom i purchased it... It was quite a few bowls ago. If you are curious about what it is i have, i would be more than happy to post some pictures of it. Nonetheless, my question still remains "noobile" How can i preserve this strain? Is there a method to producing seeds from just one female plant? Any and all input is appreciated - and as always - keep up the good work! And fuck these clowns in the ear, dont listen to them. Jealousy is a stinky cologne. Peace


----------



## f00kst3r (Jun 26, 2014)

Also... Congo kush for sale yet..?


----------



## f00kst3r (Jun 27, 2014)

Holy shit man. How many times does someone have to explain that things done in their past do not necessarily represent what he is about at the point in time. He WAS involved in a white supremacist group. He has released several statements letting people know that the old Charles Scott is no more. I personally worked with this man in a legal grow facility filled with people of all different races and ethnicities. Its Canada, you cant be too intolerant these days. Charles has tried to clear his name many times, if people dont want to listen, thats their own perogetive. Do some research before spreading hate like this.


----------



## tampee (Jun 28, 2014)

f00kst3r said:


> Holy shit man. How many times does someone have to explain that things done in their past do not necessarily represent what he is about at the point in time. He WAS involved in a white supremacist group. He has released several statements letting people know that the old Charles Scott is no more. I personally worked with this man in a legal grow facility filled with people of all different races and ethnicities. Its Canada, you cant be too intolerant these days. Charles has tried to clear his name many times, if people dont want to listen, thats their own perogetive. Do some research before spreading hate like this.


He looks like full grown man holding a 12 gauge in that video why should anyone respect him? their are plenty of good breeders this idiot lost all his good shit and is a racist to boot he looked what 25+ in the video which I will repost so what he is old enough to join the military get sentenced to death drink alcohol but not old enough to realize niggers are actually humans too? So you say he has a legal facility with different races well lets see a picture of him with a few black men in this facilty and proof they are getting fair wages or he is no better then the racist Texan with a flock of Mexicans.


----------



## tampee (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah fuck Charles Scott AKA Reeferman


----------



## f00kst3r (Jun 28, 2014)

As for your request, it is as farfetched as your ability to comprehend a simple thought. The man has changed, simple as that. I wouldn't want your business anyways. You sound like the same basement-dwelling, infantile baby-grown ups that live their lives trying to make a name for themselves on an online forum. The man changed, as most men do as they grow older, and he's got a much nicer resumé than you'd ever have. Jealousy is a very stinky cologne.
Do some research before spreading hate.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jun 28, 2014)

What new strains has reef came out with and update on his gear ???


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 29, 2014)

tampee said:


> He looks like full grown man holding a 12 gauge in that video why should anyone respect him? their are plenty of good breeders this idiot lost all his good shit and is a racist to boot he looked what 25+ in the video which I will repost so what he is old enough to join the military get sentenced to death drink alcohol but not old enough to realize niggers are actually humans too? So you say he has a legal facility with different races well lets see a picture of him with a few black men in this facilty and proof they are getting fair wages or he is no better then the racist Texan with a flock of Mexicans.





f00kst3r said:


> As for your request, it is as farfetched as your ability to comprehend a simple thought. The man has changed, simple as that. I wouldn't want your business anyways. You sound like the same basement-dwelling, infantile baby-grown ups that live their lives trying to make a name for themselves on an online forum. The man changed, as most men do as they grow older, and he's got a much nicer resumé than you'd ever have. Jealousy is a very stinky cologne.
> Do some research before spreading hate.


It's not your place to tell someone who they should forgive on a given subject. Since Tamp doesn't know him in any form I see no reason why he would/should be compelled to change his opinion from one he formed based on a publicly available video. 

Man is/was a racist. That shit doesn't fly around in Canada anymore. There was a time when those folks got away with putting their Nazi flags in the windows and shit, but that time has passed. No one tolerates that shit here anymore. My point is I don't know if he's really changed his views or if he's just keeping his views to himself in fear of being attacked by the media and the community around him. Canada is a place of tolerance even intolerant folks will be tolerant if they keep their shit to themselves.

I don't really care either. I just don't think you should try and tell someone to be accepting of someone who preached socially and morally unacceptable views.


----------



## tampee (Jul 1, 2014)

f00kst3r said:


> As for your request, it is as farfetched as your ability to comprehend a simple thought. The man has changed, simple as that. I wouldn't want your business anyways. You sound like the same basement-dwelling, infantile baby-grown ups that live their lives trying to make a name for themselves on an online forum. The man changed, as most men do as they grow older, and he's got a much nicer resumé than you'd ever have. Jealousy is a very stinky cologne.
> Do some research before spreading hate.


Lol, make a name for myself where do you get that? No way am a jealous of a morbidly obese low level seed pusher and a sad pathetic Nazi lover named Charles. I am however jealous of Shantibaba, DJ Short, Ben Donkers, and a few others but you won't hear me talk bad of anyone of them. The man did not change he was well over 25 in the video of course he hides his image and is too old to beat up a black man. Go ahead buy your seed from the worn out fat racist who lost everything decent he had which wasn't much love potion and willie nelson come on those where never legends.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 1, 2014)

I started a thread a while back on the quality of these genetics. Its interesting how its become character bashing when someone has publicly stated otherwise. I despise racist and racial ideology. I'm not close to family members because of it. Shit, I use to rock a "Nazi skinheads fuck off" patch when I was a teenager.

What I find odd is people that aren't vested in him, have never met him, and haven't experienced how fucked up being raised by extreme racists must be are so quick to dismiss his upbringing. I mean, how fucked up must it be to live in a home where that shit is repeated and taught? Did you not look up to your parents?

Nonetheless, the dude said he has changed. Can anyone honestly look back 5, 10 year and not think of how they’ve changed? I'm interested if he actually had good genetics. Granted I wouldn't wanna give money to a nazi, but this dude seems to have denounced that hateful ideology. Props for that really.


----------



## tampee (Jul 1, 2014)

Take a long hard look he is morbidly obese old slow and lazy you think he can move around a grow room? he probably has migrants working for peanuts like the first video everyone is working not the white folk.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 2, 2014)

Well I know plenty of people with obesity issues, and I'm at times slow due to arthritis yet I guess I'm still youthful. Point being if the dude were to say some stupid shit now, have a field day. But to act as if people don't change, or that you yourself haven't in 10 years or more, is delusional to one's self. Nothing is static. I wanna see grow logs/journals, not dragging up old dirt that's well known


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 2, 2014)

Now who cares if someones fat? If he's preaching socially irresponsible bullshit go get 'em.

I took meds made me pack on 100lbs in a few months and has done massive damage to my body, I was 185lbs to 270lbs in a few months, I was being monitored by a doctor the whole time. He watched me get fat and said "meh" then I go in there 6 months after I stopped taking the pills and have dropped 60+lbs and he calls me fat.... Folks can pack on the lbs. for other reasons then being lazy. I was ripped in great shape took some pills and I was finding myself at the fridge in my sleep in the middle of the night eating horrible shit, I'd literally wake up with food in my mouth. I'm still suffering for it, I hurt and have no energy and am finding it insanely hard to get back into the shape I was in a 1.5-2 years ago. I'm down to 210ish lbs now and still don't feel like I used to. Now that my surgery is done I can finally work out and TRY and get back the life I had.

Pharmaceuticals are killing the population of the world slowly. Side effects like these have done damage to almost all my internal organs. I just had surgery to remove lumps caused by these meds, probably have more surgeries as there are more lumps that weren't removed yet.

Ever heard of Claustridium Difficile? yeah they gave me that too...Shit kills people...


----------



## f00kst3r (Jul 2, 2014)

This is the ideal response. Who cares if he's fat? Are you really attacking someone based on their weight when discussing a completely different issue? The question here is his genetics, and capabilities as a breeder. You have a lot of hate built up inside you. You feel the need to justify yourself in the only place you can - the internet. You're a coward for trying to discredit someone based on all the wrong reasons. And tonightisyou or whatever his name is said it best - all the people that bash this man have NEVER met him. Most of the time when i find a post from someone who HAS met him, they're a little more understanding of the situation as a whole and are able to draw more logical conclusions; people change. What you were taught by your parents is not always right(everyone can attest to this) you shouldn't always believe things just because you've heard them once or twice - and even more so should not SPREAD that hate to others so that they too may also commit ill-informed, malicious actions against someone THEY HAVE NEVER MET. Heresay... What an incredibly close-minded way to live your life. Anyone not willing to give his fellow man the time of day to make a decision for himself, and would rather listen to the angry screeching of uneducated, illiterate, over privileged spoiled fucking man-children. Eat shit and die, honestly.


----------



## f00kst3r (Jul 2, 2014)

BTW you cant post a video of reeferman that I havent yet seen. And you will not sway me in the slightest. Im sure i could ask for a review on most anything and your jaded, cynical views of the world would find something wrong with them. DJ short is a fucking joke... By the way. You really dont know who you support and who you insult, you have no idea who they really are.. And for this you look a complete fool. Also, intolerance on any level is an unbecoming trait. Maybe you should learn from Charles, and embrace someone that you have only been trained and TOLD, to hate. They are not your enemy. My $.02.


----------



## f00kst3r (Jul 2, 2014)

THCbreeder said:


> What new strains has reef came out with and update on his gear ???


Check out ICmag i believe he has a bunch of bud shots up. Some seriously sparkly shizz goin on


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

lets chill out a bit please


----------



## f00kst3r (Jul 2, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Man is/was a racist. That shit doesn't fly around in Canada anymore. My point is I don't know if he's really changed his views
> 
> I don't really care either..


Few things i have a problem with:

K first of all "is/was" is the dumbest statement ive ever read. Think about it. He is, or he was. Dipshit.

Second, that shit doesnt fly around" in canada anymore? I think you're using this phrase incorrectly, to your own fault. 

Third - "you dont know..." Where the fuck do you think you get off posting here at all if you dont know shit.

Reason 4 - "i dont really care either.." Refer to reason #3.


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

end the conversation..........please


----------



## f00kst3r (Jul 2, 2014)

Shit sorry... Im done. Really, my apologies. It gets frustrating but i shouldnt have gone off on him. My bad.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 2, 2014)

f00kst3r said:


> Few things i have a problem with:
> 
> K first of all "is/was" is the dumbest statement ive ever read. Think about it. He is, or he was. Dipshit.
> 
> ...


I was more trying to get across that I don't know what he's thinking and that people can put on a show. I don't know him, I can't judge his character based on who he is today. I really don't care for how you are so touchy over this whole thing. I am going to take Sunni's advice and stop.

Also who the fuck are you? <-- that's a joke, I just wanted you to see how ridiculous it looks when someone else says it... we're on the internet there bud.


----------



## f00kst3r (Jul 2, 2014)

I can't comment here anymore. But i will say, as far as being a "well-known member" on an online forum will take you... Garnering instant respect from someone just because they are new is also a little farfetched. So i could ask you the same thing. Who the fuck are you?


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

thread closed thanks for playing


----------

